# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Orhan Pamuk

## [xeni]

Para ca kohesh lexova diku se *Orhan Pamuk*  me librin e tij *"Snow"* kishte arritur te futet ne listen e "Best Seller"-ve ne Amerike. Thjesht per kuriozitet do te doja te dija se ç'mendoni per librat e ketij shkrimtari qe vitin tjeter me shume mundesi do jete kandidat per NOBEL. A keni lexuar ndonje liber te tij? Ç'mendoni?

----------


## Davius

_Nobelisti i sapokurorëzuar flet për ëndrrat dhe realitetit e dashurisë së tij_

*Marrëdhënia intime e Pamuk me letërsinë*

Pas famës së përbotshme, shkrimtari turk kërkon tu rrëfejë të gjithëve magjinë e një profesioni që për të është si ajri


Shkruaj prej 30 vjetësh dhe kam kohë që ia përsëris vetes këtë frazë. Por tani nuk ia vlen më, sepse kam ardhur në vitin tim të 31 të profesionit. Megjithatë është shumë bukur të thuash se kam 30 vjet që shkruaj romane, edhe pse kjo nuk është plotësisht e vërtetë, pasi unë jam marrë edhe me gjëra të tjera, si me ese, recensa, kam shkruar për Stambollin dhe politikën apo bisedime për takime si këto...

Por puna ime e vërtetë, ajo që e lidh me jetën, është të shkruarit romane... Ka shkrimtarë, të cilët kanë filluar të shkruajnë shumë kohë para meje, prej pothuajse gjysmëshekulli edhe pa treguar...

Ka shkrimtarë shumë brilantë, të cilët janë shumë të dashur për mua dhe që unë i lexoj me shumë ëndje. Të tillë janë Tolstoi, Dostojevski ose Thomas Mann, të cilët kanë shkruar për më tepër se 50 vjet. E atëherë përse flas për 30 vitet e mia të profesionit? Sepse dëshiroj të flas për profesionin e nderuar të shkrimtarit. 

Që të jem i lumtur është e nevojshme që çdo ditë të merrem me letërsi. Tamam si të sëmurët, që çdo ditë duhet të marrin ilaçet e këshilluara. Kur isha i vogël mësova se të sëmurët me diabet për të bërë një jetë normale duhet të bënin një injeksion në ditë dhe më erdhi me të vërtetë shumë keq për ta. Këta të sëmurë i mendoja si gjysmë të vdekur. Edhe varësia ime nga letërsia më ka transformuar në një "gjysmë të vdekur". Dikur mendoja se kam qenë një i vdekur, i cili kërkonte ti jepte shpirt trupit të pajetë me anë të letërsisë. Letërsia, në të shumtën e rasteve më ka shërbyer si një ilaç i mirë. Ashtu siç ndodh me njerëzit që janë të varur prej diçkaje, edhe për mua "letërsia që duhet të marr" çdo ditë ka një dozë të caktuar dhe shpesh më krijon efekte anësore. 

Para së gjithash, "ilaçi" duhet të jetë i mirë. Një pjesë e mirë e një romani më bën të ndihem i lumtur nga të gjitha anët. Preferoj shkrimtarët, të cilët nuk jetojnë më. Sa më tepër "rritem" aq më tepër kuptoj se librat më të bukur janë shkruar nga shkrimtarë që nuk jetojnë më. E nëse jetojnë akoma, prania e këtyre shkrimtarëve të mëdhenj ka diçka të ngjashme me atë të fantazmave. Kështu që kur i takojmë në rrugë, reagojmë sikur të kishim përballë një fantazmë, nuk arrijmë tu besojmë syve dhe i shohim nga larg me shumë kuriozitet. Pak kurajozë vrapojmë që ti kërkojmë "fantazmës" një autograf. Ndonjëherë mendojmë se edhe ai shkrimtar do të vdesë pas pak kohësh dhe librat e tij do të kenë një vend më të mirë në zemrën tonë. Por, natyrisht që nuk është gjithmonë kështu...

Por nëse shkrimtari jam unë, "doza e letërsisë" që duhet të marr çdo ditë është e ndryshme. Sepse në gjendjen time kura më e mirë, kufiri më i madh i lumturisë, është të shkruaj për ditë një gjysmë faqe cilësore. Prej 30 vjetësh, pak a shumë çdo ditë, shkruaj për më tepër se dhjetë orë i ulur në tavolinë e dhomës sime të punës. Nëse gjatë kësaj kohe kam shkruar një gjysmë faqe të mirë, ndihem shumë i lumtur e nëse jo kam dy motive të vlefshme, për të cilat mërzitem. Por nuk duhet të më keqkuptoni: ata që janë të varur nga letërsia nuk janë sipërfaqësorë dhe nuk kënaqen vetëm me librat dhe sukseset që arrijnë. Ata të cilët janë të varur nga letërsia nuk e duan letërsinë për të mbijetuar, por për të kapërcyer vështirësitë që na shfaqen gjatë ditës. Ndonjëherë ditët janë shumë të vështira. Jeta bëhet akoma më e vështirë nëse nuk shkruan. Por ka edhe anën tjetër të medaljes: të shkruash është një art shumë i vështirë. Mes gjithë këtyre vështirësish, është e rëndësishme që të arrish të gjesh shpresën për të kaluar ditën, madje të jesh i lumtur nëse libri ose faqja që po lexoni janë të mira dhe ju çojnë larg të përditshmes. 

Do ju tregoj se çfarë ndiej nëse nuk kam shkruar mirë. Në pak kohë, bota më transformohet në një vend të padurueshëm dhe kush më njeh mirë e kupton se edhe unë jam bërë si ajo botë. Për shembull, vajza ime e kupton menjëherë mërzitjen time nga shprehja që merr fytyra ime, që atë ditë nuk kam mundur të shkruaj mirë. Shumë herë kam dashur ta fsheh këtë shprehje të trishtueshme, por nuk kam arritur asnjëherë. Në këto momente mendoj se të jetosh apo të mos jetosh është e njëjta gjë. Nuk dëshiroj të flas me askënd dhe kush më sheh në atë gjendje nuk më afrohet. Ky humor fillon të mbështjellë lehtësisht shpirtin tim, çdo ditë rreth orës dy ose tre të drekës, por tashmë që e kam gjetur ilaçin tim e kam më të lehtë që të mos e lë të më iki shpirtin tim. 

Nëse ndodh që nuk e marr ilaçin tim për një kohë të gjatë, e cila është e përbërë nga letra dhe boja, sepse mund të ndodhë të jem në një udhëtim, apo si ka ndodhur në të shkuarën, për shkak të shërbimit ushtarak, apo sepse duhet të paguaj faturën e energjisë elektrike, apo siç ndodh kohët e fundit për probleme politike ose për impenjime të tjera, nga trishtimi më duket se kthehem në një qenie, e përbërë nga çimento. 

Nuk arrij të lëviz asnjë pjesë të trupit, artikulimet nuk më funksionojnë, koka më bëhet gur dhe më duket se djersa ime merr një aromë tjetër. 

Ky trishtim mund të zgjasë akoma: jeta është e mbushur me ndëshkime, të cilat e largojnë njeriun nga ngushëllimi që i ofron letërsia. Të marrësh pjesë në një takim politik, të shkëmbesh dy llafe me shokët në korridoret e universitetit, të takohesh në një drekë familjare me të afërmit e tu, një takim pune, një dalje banale për të bërë pazarin, të shkosh te noteri apo të bësh një foto për pasaportë etj., janë të gjitha aktivitete, gjatë të cilave më mbyllen sytë dhe më vjen gjumë. Kur është e pamundur që të kthehem në dhomën time dhe të qëndroj vetëm, në shumë vende të huaja, i vetmi ngushëllim për mua është që të fle gjatë gjithë ditës. 

Ndoshta ajo që unë kam nevojë nuk është vetëm letërsia, por qëndrimi i vetëm në një dhomë, ku mund të fantazoj i lirë. Atëherë filloj të ëndërroj gjëra të bukura mbi gjithë ato vende përrallore, mbi mbledhjet familjare dhe shkollore, për drekat familjare, në ditët e festave dhe për njerëzit e dashur. Gjatë drekave, në ditët e festave fantazoj për këta njerëz dhe kjo gjë më fal kënaqësi. Në imagjinatën time, gjithçka bëhet interesante, tërheqëse dhe e vërtetë. Nisem nga kjo botë e njohur dhe filloj të imagjinoj një të re. 

Kështu që kemi ardhur në zemër të çështjes. Për të shkruar mirë duhet të mërzitem për mirë dhe për tu mërzitur për mirë duhet të "zhytem" në jetën e përditshme. Kur jam në mes të gjithë kësaj zhurme, në zyra, gjatë telefonatave, dashurisë, miqësisë, gjatë një funerali në një ditë me shi, d.m.th. kur jam duke hyrë në zemër të ngjarjeve, ndiej papritur që mbetet në gjysmë. 

Filloj e fantazoj dhe një zë i brendshëm më thotë: "Kthehu në dhomën tënde dhe fillo të shkruash!"

Nuk i njoh metodat që përdorin të tjerët, por ata si unë bëhen shkrimtarë në këtë mënyrë. Di që kjo nuk është një metodë e përshtatshme për poezinë, prozën, tregimin dhe romanin. Kjo metodë më jep informacion për karakteristikat e ilaçit që duhet të marr çdo ditë. Ilaçi duhet të më japë më tepër forcë, si për të më mbajtur në këmbë, po ashtu edhe për të ushqyer imagjinatën time. 

Të gjithë e dimë se romanet shkruhen kur je i frymëzuar, kur je i mbushur me mendime të mira, entuziazëm dhe dëshirë, por ka edhe motive të tjera: tua bëjmë qejfin atyre që duam, përçmimi për dikë që të nevrikos, të flasësh për diçka që të pëlqen, shtirja e të bërit sikur njeh dikë, që në fakt nuk e njohim fare, kënaqësia e të kujtuarit dhe të harruarit, ambiciet politike, kurioziteti, manitë personale dhe gjëra të tjera absurde. 

Ka gjithmonë ëndrra për të cilat dëshirojmë të flasim, duke marrë spunto nga këto që thamë më lart. Nuk e dimë mirë se çfarë janë këto ëndrra dhe këto gjëra që na tërheqin, por kur shkruajmë duam ti tregojmë të gjitha ashtu si një erë që nuk dihet nga vjen. E lëshojmë veten tonë që të shkojë në një vend të paditur, ashtu si një lundrues që nuk e di se ku po shkon. Por një pjesë e mendjes e di gjithmonë se ku gjendemi në hartë dhe ku dëshirojmë të shkojmë. Në momentet që unë i dorëzohem plotësisht erës, arrij të parashikoj pak a shumë ku po shkoj. Fillimisht e projektoj dhe e ndaj në pjesë historinë që dua të tregoj, vendos se në çfarë porti do të ndalojë anija ime, më pas vendos kohëzgjatjen e udhëtimit në hartën time. Ndonjëherë ndodh që era trazohet dhe më çon në vende, të cilat nuk i kisha menduar më parë. Edhe kjo është pjesë shumë e bukur. Në të shumtën e rasteve pres sa era të qetësohet dhe të shkojë drejt vendit të qetë që kishte parashikuar. Ndiej se në këto ujëra të turbullta dhe të qeta ka diçka që drejton lehtësisht anijen time...

Për sa i përket frymëzimit poetik, dua të më ndodhë gjithmonë ajo për të cilën flas në romanin "Bora". Një lloj frymëzimi, që Coleridge thotë se e ka jetuar kur shkroi poezinë e titulluar "Kubla Khan"... Të shkruash romane do të thotë që të jesh i hapur ndaj këtyre stimujve: si era, momentet e forta të frymëzimit, vendeve të errëta të mendjes dhe kohëve të turbullta. 

Romani është një tregim, i cili përmbledh këto erëra, u përgjigjet formave të ndryshme të frymëzimit dhe bashkon në mënyrë domethënëse të gjitha ëndrrat që dëshirojmë të ëndërrojmë. Por, mbi të gjitha, romani është në të njëjtën kohë një shportë e madhe, e cila përmban një botë ëndrrash që duam ti mbajmë gjithmonë të gjalla dhe gati. Romanet janë ato të cilat mbledhin pjesët e fantazisë dhe na ndihmojnë që të harrojmë mërzinë e botës tonë. "Forca e të shkruarit" e mban gjallë këtë dëshirë, duke e bërë këtë botë të dytë më të madhe dhe më të kompletuar. Nëse jam në mes të një romani dhe po e shkruaj mirë, atëherë arrij që të hyj lehtësisht në ëndrrat e kësaj bote të dytë. Romanet janë botë të reja, ku mund të hysh lehtësisht duke lexuar, por edhe më lehtësisht duke shkruar. Ato janë modeluar për të sjellë me lehtësi ëndrrat, që romancierët ëndërrojnë. 

Ashtu siç mund ti dhurojnë një lexuesi kënaqësi, i ofrojnë shkrimtarit të mirë një botë të re, të fortë dhe të sigurt, ku mund të arratiset e të jetë i lumtur çdo orë gjatë ditës. Kur arrij që të ndërtoj një botë kaq të mrekullueshme, ndihem i lumtur sapo i afrohem tavolinës, letrave që sapo kam mbushur. Për një moment, iki nga bota normale dhe kaloj te kjo botë tjetër e lirë, nga e cila nuk dua të iki dhe dua që kjo botë e dytë të mos mbarojë asnjëherë, duke mos dashur që të arrij në fund të romanit tim. 

Si është e mundur se produkti i mendjes së një njeriu mund të tërheqë vëmendjen e kaq shumë njerëzve? Ata të cilët kanë lexuar "Emri im është i kuq" do të kujtojnë se në fund të romanit Sekure thotë se do të ishte e marrë nëse do të tregonte gjithçka. Edhe unë mendoj si ajo dhe jo si adashi im, protagonisti i vogël, Orhan, që e përçmon e ëma në një farë mënyre. Por një gjë dua tju tregoj, se ëndrrat që janë ilaç për atë që i shkruan bëhen ilaç edhe për të tjerët. Nëse jam plotësisht i përqendruar te romani dhe nëse e shkruaj mirë atë, (që do të thotë të arrij të largohem nga telefonatat e bezdisshme, pyetjet, kërkesat dhe mërzitjet e jetës së përditshme) më vijnë menjëherë ndërmend lojërat e fëmijërisë sime. Duket se gjithçka bëhet më e lehtë dhe brenda kësaj thjeshtësie, arrij të dëgjoj sekretet e makinave, anijeve e pallateve. Puna ime qëndron në ndjekjen e këtyre rregullave, falë intuitës dhe dëgjimit, duke vrojtuar me kënaqësi ambientet e brendshme të shtëpisë. Kur mërzitem arrij të ndryshoj gjërat, kënaqem shumë shpejt dhe mësoj teksa zbavitem, ashtu siç bëjnë edhe fëmijët. Ana më e bukur e profesionit të shkrimtarit është se ai arrin të harrojë botën që e rrethon, ashtu siç bën edhe një fëmijë. Mund të luash gjithë ditën me rregullat që vendosin fëmijët mes tyre. Kur i vendos vetë rregullat e saj mund të ndjesh se lexuesit magjepsen nga gjuha, nga frazat e tua dhe nga historia jote, duke të të ndjekur në këtë mënyrë. Arti i të shkruarit është aftësia për ti thënë lexuesit "do të kisha thënë edhe unë, por nuk arrita të isha kaq i pafajshëm". Ndonjëherë nuk arrij të rikthehem në fëmijërinë e padjallëzuar të kësaj bote, që e zbuloj teksa ëndërroj dhe kjo mund ti ndodhë çdo shkrimtari. Me fjalë të tjera, më ndodh të bllokohem në një pikë ose pas një pushimi dhe nuk arrij që të vazhdoj përpara. Në këto raste ndoshta ndiej më pak bezdi, në krahasim me shkrimtarët e tjerë, sepse mund të rikthehem te historia ime nga një rrugë tjetër dhe mund ta vazhdoj romanin tim nga kjo anë. Por nuk është kaq e rëndësishme. Këtë vit, kur u ndesha me këtë lloj vështirësie, teksa kisha disa probleme politike kuptova se kisha zbuluar diçka të re te romanet. Po mundohem tua shpjegoj. Një proces ndaj meje, situata politike në të cilën gjendesha, kishin bërë që unë të isha një njeri më shumë politik, serioz dhe më i përgjegjshëm se çdëshiroja. Mund të them tashmë, duke qeshur, se situata ishte e trishtë dhe gjendja ime shpirtërore akoma më e trishtuar. Nuk arrija të gjeja pafajshmërinë fëminore të nevojshme për të shkruar. Mendoja se me kalimin e kohës kjo gjë do të zgjidhej dhe unë do të rikthehesha në "papërgjegjshmërinë" në lojëra fëminore dhe me ironinë që e kisha humbur. Çdo mëngjes, para se dhjetë milionë banorët e qytetit ku unë jetoj, Stambollit, të zgjoheshin, unë ulesha në tavolinën time dhe kërkoja që të hyja sa më shpejt të ishte e mundur në romanin, i cili kishte mbetur gjysmë në qetësinë e natës. Më detyronte që të shkruaja dhe kërkoja që të hyja në atë botë të dytë, aq të dashur për mua. Pas këtyre sforcove të mëdha më kalonin në mendje pjesët e një romani, që do të doja të shkruaja. Nuk ishin pjesët e romanit që po shkruaja. Ato i përkisnin një romani krejtësisht të ndryshëm. Në ato ditë të mbushura me ankth dhe melankoli, skena, fraza, protagonistë, detaje të çuditshme të një romani krejtësisht të ndryshëm nga ai që po shkruaja prej tre vjetësh, shumëfishoheshin dhe njëkohësisht binin në kundërshtim me njëra-tjetrën. Do të kishte qenë historia e një piktori bashkëkohor, i cili nuk jetonte më. Më vinin ndër mend mendime për piktorin dhe pikturat e tij, në ato ditë ankthi, pasi kuptova se nuk arrija të kthehesha dot në fëmijërinë time, kur ëndërroja të bëhesha piktor dhe të dizajnoja vazhdimisht. Më pas, procesi ndaj meje nuk "gjeti" vend dhe unë u ktheva në romanin tim të vërtetë, të titulluar "Muzeu i pafajshmërisë". Sot, mes projekteve të mia është edhe ai i të shkruarit të romanit, që më vinte ndërmend skenë për skenë në ditët në të cilat nuk arrija që të kthehesha në fëmijërinë time. Kjo eksperiencë më ka dhënë mundësi që të mësoj diçka mbi dimensionin shpirtëror e të shkruarit romane. Mund ta shpjegoj, duke analizuar konceptin "lexues i heshtur" i kritikut letrar, Wolfgang Iser. Iser ka zhvilluar një teori kritike brilante, që i drejtohet lexuesit. Ai ka treguar se domethënia e romanit që lexojmë nuk është as në mendjen dhe as në ambientin në të cilin është shkruar romani, por në një pikë që gjendet mes këtyre dy elementeve. 

Teksa ëndërroj për skena, fraza, detaje të një libri të ri, më vjen ndër mend pikërisht ky koncept dhe mendoj se ndoshta është një shkrimtar i heshtur në çdo libër të pashkruar, por të imagjinuar (kështu për librin tim të mbetur përgjysmë). Mund ta mbaroj atë libër nëse bëhem shkrimtar i heshtur. Por mes problemeve politike ose mes problemeve të jetës së përditshme (pagesa e faturës së energjisë elektrike, telefoni që bie, impenjimet familjare) më bëjnë që të mos jem shkrimtar i heshtur në librin e imagjinatës time. Edhe në këto ditë të ankthshme të aktivitetit politik, nuk arrij që të jem shkrimtari i heshtur i librave të mrekullueshëm që dëshiroj të shkruaj. Ato ditë tashmë kanë mbaruar dhe unë do të kthehem te romani im, ashtu siç unë dua ta përfundoj brenda një kohe të shkurtër. Por pas kësaj eksperience kam kuptuar se kam 30 vjet që harxhoj energjitë e mia duke kërkuar të bëhem personazhi i heshtur i librave që dua të shkruaj. Ndoshta kjo është e rëndësishme për mua, sepse dëshiroj të shkruaj gjithmonë libra të mëdhenj. Të imagjinosh një libër nuk është e lehtë, është tamam si të imagjinosh që të jesh një tjetër person dhe unë këtë gjë e bëj shpesh. Të jesh shkrimtar i heshtur i librit që imagjinon është e vështirë. Por nuk duhet të ankohem. Deri më sot kam shkruar dhe publikuar shtatë romane dhe kam qenë i aftë të shkruaj romanet që imagjinoja. Tani di që pas meje bashkë me librat që kam shkruar lë edhe disa shkrimtarë fantazmë. Këta shtatë shkrimtarë të heshtur që më ngjajnë, në këta 30 vjet kanë treguar se si e besonin dhe si e njihnin botën dhe jetën e Stambollit, nga një vend që është i ngjashëm me timin. Do të doja shumë të arrija të shkruaja romane edhe për 30 vjet të tjerë, me pretekstin e të jetuarit duke konsumuar identitete të tjera. 

_Gazeta SHQIP_
.

----------


## Postmodern

Stambolli si bekim

Kujtime për qytetin tim  dhe një pyetje: A ekziston Orhani i dytë?

Orhan Pamuk

Si fëmijë për një kohë të gjatë nuk më hiqej nga koka mendimi se diku në Stamboll, në një shtëpi si kjo e jona, duhej të jetonte një Orhan i dytë, një dytëshor imi, një binjak, vetja ime e dytë. Se kur dhe si më erdhi ky përfytyrim për herë të parë, tashmë nuk e di. Ai me gjasë dalëngadalë është ngulitur në mua, përmes lojërave, shqetësimeve, keqkuptimeve dhe rastësive. Për ta bërë të qartë se çfarë ndodhte me mua në atë kohë, dua tju rrëfej njërin prej çasteve të para, gjatë të cilave çdo mendim e kisha të qartë para syve.
Në moshën pesëvjeçare për një kohë u gjenda në një familje tjetër. Pas një grindjeje dhe ndarje prindërit e mi sërish ishin pajtuar, natyrisht në Paris, dhe vëllain tim të madh dhe mua ndërkohë na kishin strehuar ndaras. Derisa vëllai im mbeti nën përkujdesjen e gjyshes në Pamuk Apartmani, në shtëpinë disakatëshe të familjes sonë në lagjen Nisantasi, mua më dërguan te tezja në lagjen Cihangir. Në shtëpinë e saj, ku mua përherë më prisnin përzemërsisht, në një kornizë të bardhë gjendej një fotografi e vogël e një fëmije. Tezja dhe xhaxhai vazhdimisht ma tregonin këtë fotografi dhe duke buzëqeshur më thoshin: Shiko, ja ku je!
Çuni komik në fotografi disi më përngjante mua, po ashtu ai mbante një kapelë siç e bartja edhe unë shpesh. Megjithatë, unë e dija se kjo sishte fotografi e imja. (Fjala ishte mbase për një fotografi kalendari të kiçit evropian). A ishte ky ndoshta ai Orhani i dytë, i cili jetonte në një banesë tjetër dhe nuk më hiqej nga mendja?
Por, tani unë vetë isha në një banesë tjetër, dhe ky ishte si të thuash parakushti për të takuar Orhanin tjetër. Ky takim nuk më pëlqente, dëshiroja të kthehesha në shtëpinë time të vërtetë, në Pamuk Apartmani. Kur më thoshin se çuni në fotografi jam unë, gjithçka më përzihej, fotografia ime dhe ajo e çunit, unë vetë dhe shëmbëlltyra ime, pastaj edhe vizionet e mia mbi një banesë tjetër, atëherë unë vetëm dëshiroja të jem në shtëpi, në rrethin e njohur të familjes sonë të madhe.
Kjo dëshirë mu plotësua, sepse pas pak kohe më kthyen në Pamuk Apartmani. Megjithatë, përfytyrimi fascinues i Orhanit të dytë nuk më hiqej nga mendja, por më ishte sjellë vërdallë nëpër kokë gjatë gjithë fëmijërisë dhe rinisë sime. Kur gjatë mbrëmjeve dimërore në rrugët e Stambollit kaloja pranë shtëpive, prej të cilave ndriçonte dritë e ngrohtë dhe e verdhë, paramendoja se çfarë jete të lumtur, të rehatshme bënin njerëzit atje brenda, dhe kur përpiqesha të kap një pamje të asaj jete, atëherë më vinte mendimi se atje jetonte Orhani i dytë. Derisa më rritej mosha ky përfytyrim mu shndërrua në një peizazh gjithnjë e më të pasur fantazie dhe u ngulit në ëndrrat e mia. Atje unë herë pas here e takoja Orhanin në shtëpi të tjera dhe nganjëherë  duke bërtitur - zgjohesha nga ankthet, në të cilat gjatë dhe akullt e kishim shikuar njëri-tjetrin. Pastaj i përgjumur strukesha edhe më shumë për jastëkun tim, shtëpinë time, rrugën time. Kur nuk ndjehesha mirë, përfytyroja veten se po shkoj në një shtëpi tjetër, në një jetë tjetër, pra atje ku banonte ai Ohrani, pastaj pajtohesha me mendimin se unë vetë isha ai Orhani dhe shijoja fatin e tij. Kjo më ndihmonte aq shumë saqë një ndërrim i vendbanimit nuk ishte më i nevojshëm.
Që nga lindja unë u kam qëndruar besnik banesave, rrugëve dhe lagjeve, në të cilat kam jetuar. Përkundër se disa herë e kam ndërruar banesën brenda Stambollit, fakti se unë tani pas 50 vjetësh sërish jetoj në Pamuk Apartmani, ku dikur më kishte marrë në krah dhe ku për herë të parë ma kishte treguar botën dhe ku janë bërë fotografitë e mia të para, gjithsesi ka të bëjë edhe me përfytyrimin qetësues të atij Orhanit të dytë. Në një kohë të migracionit të shtuar, i cili mobilitetin e sheh si shenjë të dinamikës, të jetosh 50 vjet në qytetin e njëjtë, madje të kthehesh në shtëpinë e njëjtë, është aq jotipike për Stambollin sa është tipike për mua. Dil jashtë, shko diku, bë një udhëtim, këto ishin pëshpërimat e rëndomta të nënës sime.
Ka shkrimtarë si Joseph Conrad, Nabakov apo Naipaul, të cilët kalimin në gjuhë, popuj, vende, kontinente. madje civilizime të tjera e kanë përballuar me sukses. Ashtu siç ata kanë nxjerrë një përforcim të identitetit të tyre krijues nga ekzili dhe emigracioni, vetëdija ime është brumosur nga fakti se me vite të tëra jam i përqendruar në shtëpinë e njëjtë, rrugën e njëjtë, pamjen e njëjtë, qytetin e njëjtë.
Kur Flaubert kishte ardhur në Stamboll 102 para lindjes sime, ai ishte fascinuar aq shumë nga valët e njerëzve dhe nga karakteri krejt i veçantë i qytetit, saqë në një letër kishte shprehur supozimin se Konstantinopoja pas 100 vjetësh do të jetë kryeqytet i botës. Me shkatërrimin e Perandorisë Osmane ndodhi e kundërta e asaj që kishte parashikuar Flaubert. Kur jam lindur unë, Stambolli ishte i shkatërruar, i dobësuar dhe i izoluar si kurrë më parë në historinë e tij dy mijë vjeçare. Qëkur mbajë mend, ky qytet karakterizohet nga varfëria, nga mllefi mbi shkatërrimin e perandorisë, nga melankolia, e cila buron nga copëzat e mbetura të kohës së lavdishme. Unë qëmoti jam i nxënë duke e luftuar këtë melankoli ose, siç veprojnë të gjithë stambollasit, duke iu nënshtruar asaj, më në fund.
Kush merret pak a shumë me çështje mendimi, ai së paku njëherë në jetë do të mendoj mbi atë se pse është lindur pikërisht në këtë kohë dhe në këtë vend. A kemi shpëtuar sa duhet me këtë familje, me këtë qytet, me këtë vend, të cilët neve si të thuash na kanë rënë si me rastësi dhe të cilët tani duhet ti duam (që gjë në fund ia dalim)? Fakti që kam lindur në një Stamboll, i cili nën hirin dhe rrënojat e një perandorie të shkatërruar mplaket dhe zbehet i varfëruar dhe i dëshpëruar, unë e quaj fatkeqësi. (Një zë i brendshëm, ndërkaq, më thotë se ky është bekim). Sa i përket anës materiale, mund të them se jam me fat që kam lindur në një familje të pasur (por, edhe për këtë ka ndodhur të jem zemëruar). Megjithatë, kryesisht më është e qartë se qyteti im i lindjes dhe i jetës  Stambolli  është fati im i pashkëputshëm, ashtu siç e bind veten me sukses se nuk guxoj të ankohem për trupin tim (ndonëse do të mund të isha pak më i bukur dhe më i fuqishëm) apo për gjininë time (athua si femër mbase do të kisha më pak probleme me seksualitetin?). Prej Stambollit si fat imi, ndërkaq, duhet të veprohet.
Kam lindur më 7 korrik 1952, pak pas mesnatës, në një klinikë të vogël private të pjesës së qytetit të quajtur Moda. Ishte një natë e qetë, në korridoret e klinikës po aq sa edhe në pjesën tjetër të botës. Hiq aktivitetin e (vullkanit) Stromboli, i cili dy ditë më parë kishte filluar befasisht të vjell zjarr, në planetin tonë nuk ndodhte asgjë tronditëse. Në gazeta bëhej fjalë për ushtarët tanë, të cilët luftonin në luftën e Koresë, dhe për thashethemet amerikane, sipas të cilave koreanoveriorët planifikonin përdorimin e armëve biologjike. Si shumica e stambollasve edhe nëna ime në orët para lindjes sime para së gjithash lexonte lajmet mbi qytetin tonë, sidomos me shumë vëmendje këtë lajm: një tregtar tekstili identifikoi kufomën e një plaçkitësi të dënuar dhe e njohu atë si njeriun, i cili vitin e kaluar, në pikë të ditës, e kishte sulmuar dhe plaçkitur dyqanin e tij në Harbiye.
Plaçkitësi një natë më parë ishte përpjekur që me një maskë frikëndjellëse të futet përmes dritares së nevojtores në një shtëpie në Langa, ishte zbuluar dhe ndjekur prej rojtarëve dhe banorëve të guximshëm të një konvikti studentësh dhe në fund ishte zënë ngushtë në një magazinë me dru, ku ai i kishte fyer keq përndjekësit dhe pastaj kishte bërë vetëvrasje. Nëna ime i lexonte këto lajme në spital, sepse, siç më kishte treguar me hidhërim më vonë, babai im ishte mërzitur duke pritur dhe e kishte braktisur klinikën për tu takuar me shokët e tij. Në sallën e lindjeve asaj i ndihmoi vetëm motra e saj, e cila natën vonë mbërrinte në klinikë vetëm pasi shpejt e shpejt kërcente mbi gardhin e kopshtit. Kur më kishte parë për herë të parë, asaj menjëherë iu kisha dukur shumë më brishtë dhe më shëndetlig se vëllai im dy vjet më i moshuar.
Në turqisht ekziston një trajtë shumë e çmuar nga unë e së kaluarës për gjithçka që ndodhë në ëndrra dhe përralla apo që nuk e kemi përjetuar drejtpërdrejtë; në thelb kjo është koha më e përshtatshme për të shprehur gjithçka që ne përjetojmë në djep, në karrocën e fëmijëve apo gjatë hapave tanë të parë të pasigurt. Përvojat tona të para jetësore më vonë na tregohen nga prindërit, ne pastaj të prekur dëgjojmë tregimin mbi përpjekjet tona të para për të ecur dhe të belbëzimeve të para thua se nuk bëhet fjalë për ne fare. Kjo ndjenjë e ëmbël, e cila përafërsisht i përngjan kënaqësisë kur sheh veten në ëndërr, me kalimin e kohës shndërrohet në hendikep, prej të cilit nuk mund të shkëputemi gjatë tërë jetës: pra, ne mësohemi që gjithçka që kemi përjetuar  madje edhe kënaqësitë më të mëdha  ti vlerësojmë në kuptimin se si i shohin të tjerët. Ashtu si kujtimet tona të para nga koha kur kemi qenë foshnje, të cilat na i tregojnë aq shpesh të tjerët, derisa ato të bëhen krejtësisht tonat dhe në fund mendojmë se vërtet ato na kujtohen dhe i tregojmë me mirëbesim, kështu që në jetën e mëvonshme shpesh çfarë të tjerët mendojnë për atë që bëjmë apo nuk bëjmë shndërrohet jo vetëm në pasuri tonën mendore, por edhe në kujtim, i cili neve na është më i rëndësishëm sa ajo çfarë vërtet kemi përjetuar. Ajo që është e saktë për jetën tonë, vlen edhe për qytetin: rëndësinë e vërtet të tij ne e kuptojmë prej të tjerëve.
Nëse unë e përvetësojë si kujtim atë që të tjerët kanë treguar për mua apo për Stambollin, atëherë unë raportin tim me dëshira të madhe do ta formuloja me këtë ton: Na ishte njëherë një Orhan, i cili ishte lindur e rritur në Stamboll, një djalosh i zgjuar, por jo përherë i urtë, i cili vizatonte piktura dhe në moshën 22-vjeçare befas filloi të shkruajë romane. Jeta ime do të prezantohej ashtu sikur ta kishte jetuar dikush tjetër ose sikur të ishte një ëndërr e ëmbël, në të cilën zëri i njeriut dhe vullneti pothuaj nuk do të dilnin në pah. Por, në të vërtetë toni sharmant i përrallës nuk më duket i përshtatshëm, pasi që ai këtë jetë e përshfaq vetëm si përgatitje për një jetë të dytë, më të vërtetë dhe më premtuese, në të cilën zgjohesh sikur prej një ëndrre. E, jeta e dytë, të cilën mund ta jetojë dikush si unë, nuk është asgjë tjetër përveçse libri në dorën tënde, i dashur lexues. Se çka është puna e tij, le ti mbetet gjykimit tënd. Unë dëshiroj të të ofrojë sinqeritet, ti më ofro mirëdashje.


*Libri i kujtimeve Stambolli. Kujtime për një qytet është botuar për herë të parë në origjinal në vitin 2003 dhe vitin e kaluar në anglisht. Në gjermanisht libri do të botohet në pranverë në Carl Hanser Verlag. Teksti i mësipërm është kapitulli i parë nga liri i përmendur, në të cilin Pamuk prezanton disa copëza të rrethanave të tij familjare dhe tregon pse jeton në Stamboll, në qytetin e lindjes. Të enjten e kaluar Orhan Pamuk u shpërblye me çmimin Nobel për Letërsi*.

----------


## Davius

_Reflektime për pasionin me të cilin ushqehet prej 30 vitesh_

*Terapia e Pamukut quhet "letërsi"*

Për nobelistin, shkrimtarët me të vërtetë të mëdhenj janë ata që kanë vdekur tashmë

Shkruaj që prej 30 vitesh, ka shumë kohë që e përsëris këtë frazë. Dhe me vrullin që po përsëritet ka reshtur së qeni e vërtetë, sepse kemi arritur në vitin e 31-të. Sidoqoftë, është bukur të thuash që shkruaj romane që prej 30 vitesh. Ja pra edhe kjo nuk është totalisht e vërtetë. Ndonjëherë shkruaj edhe gjëra të tjera: reflektime, kritika, shkrime mbi Stambollin, politikën, ose shkrime për takime të këtij lloji... Por puna ime e vërtetë, ajo që më lidh me jetën, është të shkruaj romane... Ka shkrimtarë shumë të zotë që shkruajnë prej më shumë kohësh se unë, gati prej gjysmë shekulli, por që kanë qëndruar nën hije... Shkrimtarë që unë i adhuroj dhe që vazhdoj ti lexoj me admirim, si Tolstoi, Dostojevski ose Tomas Men. Nuk kanë shkruar rregullisht prej 30 vjetësh, por për më shume se 50... Atëherë përse flas për 30 vitet e mia? Sepse do të doja të flisja për zanatin e shkrimtarit, ashtu sikur do të flisja për një zakon. 

Nëse dua të jem i lumtur, është e nevojshme që çdo ditë të merrem nga pak me letërsi. Pikërisht si të sëmurët, që çdo ditë duhet të marrin ilaçet e tyre. Më ka ardhur shumë keq kur kam qenë fëmijë, ndërsa mësova që diabetikët për të pasur një jetë normale duhet të marrin një injektim çdo ditë. Mendova që ishin gjysmë të vdekur. Edhe dipendenca ime nga letërsia më ka transformuar në "gjysmë të vdekur". Kur kam qenë një shkrimtar i ri, më thoshin se isha "i shkëputur nga jeta" dhe unë e nënkuptoja këtë mënyre jetese, të qenit "gjysmë i vdekur". Ndryshe mund të thuhet "gjysmë fantazmë". Më ka ndodhur të mendoja se isha një i vdekur dhe kërkoja të mishëroja kufomën që kisha brenda meje me letërsinë. Letërsia për mua është po aq e nevojshme sa një ilaç. Ashtu siç i ndodh një vartësi, letërsia që duhet të "marrë" çdo ditë si një ilaç që merret me lugë ose me injektim, ka një dozë të këshilluar dhe efekte kolaterale. 

Përpara së gjithash "ilaçi" duhet të jetë i mirë. Kur them i mirë, nënkuptoj i vërtetë dhe i fortë. Një pjesë romani e fortë, intensive dhe e thellë, në të cilën besoj, më bën të lumtur më shumë se gjërat e tjera dhe që më lidh me jetën. Preferoj shkrimtarët që kanë vdekur, në mënyrë që hija e më të voglës xhelozi mos të më privojë në shijen e sinqertë të admirimit në marrëdhënie me ta. 

Ndërsa, nëse jam unë ai që shkruan, "doza" e letërsisë që duhet të marr çdo ditë është totalisht ndryshe. Sepse në gjendjen time, kura më e mirë, burimi më i madh i lumturisë është të shkruaj çdo ditë një gjysmë faqe të mirë. Që prej 30 vitesh shkruaj dhjetë orë në ditë, pak a shumë çdo ditë, ulur në tryezën time. Por sa kam mundur të prodhoj dhe publikoj në këto 30 vite, korrespondon mesatarisht me më pak se gjysmë faqe në ditë. Dhe për më shumë, ka pasur dhe nga ato gjysmë faqe, që kanë rezultuar më pak të "mira" nga çkam dashur. Ja pra dy motive të vlefshme për mos të qenë i lumtur. 

Nuk dua të keqkuptohem: ata si puna ime, që janë dipendentë të letërsisë, nuk janë sipërfaqësorë në të qenit të lumtur me librat e bukur që shkruajnë, me sasinë dhe suksesin e tyre. Ai që është vartës i saj, nuk e dëshiron letërsinë për të shpëtuar jetën, por vetëm për ti "mbijetuar" ditës që po kalon. Ditët gjithmonë janë të vështira. Jeta është e vështirë nëse nuk shkruan. Sepse nuk arrin të shkruash. Edhe kur shkruan, është vështirë, sepse të shkruarit është shumë i vështirë. Nga të gjitha këto vështirësi, e rëndësishme është të arrish të gjesh shpresën për të kaluar ditën, madje të jesh i lumtur nëse libri ose pjesa që të çon në një botë tjetër është e mirë. 

Ju tregoj se çfarë ndiej nëse një ditë nuk kam shkruar mirë, ose nuk kam humbur në botën e një libri. Shkurt, për mua bota transformohet në një vend të padurueshëm dhe të frikshëm dhe që më njeh mirë, kupton menjëherë që edhe unë jam bërë si ajo botë. Për shembull, kur afron darka, vajza ime kupton nga shprehja zhgënjyese e fytyrës time që gjatë ditës nuk kam mundur të shkruaj mirë. Do të doja tia fshihja, por nuk kam mundur kurrë. Në këto çaste të shëmtuara mendoj që të jetosh, ose mos të jetosh, është e njëjta gjë. Nuk kam dëshirë të flas me njeri dhe kushdo që më sheh në atë gjendje, nuk ka dëshirë të flasë me mua. Realisht kjo gjendje fillon ta pushtojë ngadalë shpirtin tim çdo ditë nga ora një deri në orën tre të pasdites, por meqë kam mësuar të përdor të shkruarin dhe librat si ilaçe, shpëtohem pa u bërë totalisht kufoma e vetvetes. Nëse ndodh që mos të marr ilaçin tim, sepse jam në një udhëtim, ose siç ka ndodhur në të kaluarën, për shkak të shërbimit ushtarak, ose sepse duhej të shkoja të paguaja faturën e gazit, ose siç ka ndodhur këto kohët e fundit për probleme politike, ose ku i dihet, për lloj-lloj vështirësish, ndiej që mërzitja më kthen në një lloj njeriu prej çimentoje. Nuk arrij të lëviz asnjë pjesë të trupit, gjymtyrët e mi nuk funksionojnë, koka bëhet si gur dhe duket sikur djersa më mban një tjetër erë. Kjo mërzitje mund të zgjasë për shumë kohë. Jeta në fakt është plot me ndëshkime, të cilat na largojnë nga ngushëllimi që jep letërsia. Pjesëmarrja në një mbledhje politike, bisedat me miqtë në korridoret e fakultetit, drekat me prindërit në një ditë feste, dialogu imponues më një njeri të hutuar nga televizori, një takim pune i organizuar kohë më parë, kur del për të bërë pazar, vajtja te noteri, bërja e një fotografie për dokument që të marrësh vizën, janë të gjitha aktivitete gjatë të cilave më rëndojnë sytë dhe më vjen gjumë. Kur jam larg shtëpisë, dhe e kam të pamundur të rikthehem në dhomën time për të qenë i vetmuar, i vetmi ngushëllim që më ngelet është të fle gjatë ditës. Por, ndoshta ajo për të cilën kam nevojë nuk është letërsia, por të ndenjurit i vetëm në një dhomë dhe që të filloj të fantazoj. Atëherë nis të ëndërroj gjëra të bukura për ato vende me shumë njerëz, për mbledhjet familjare dhe shkollore, për drekat familjare në ditët e festave dhe për personat që bëjnë pjesë në to. Gjatë drekave në ditët e festave fantazoj për këta njerëz dhe i bëj më të dëfryeshëm. Në imagjinatën time gjithçka bëhet më interesante, tërheqëse dhe e vërtetë. Nisem nga kjo botë dhe filloj të imagjinoj një të re. Kështu kemi arritur në zemrën e çështjes: për të shkruar në mënyrë të kënaqshme, duhet të mërzitem dhe për tu mërzitur duhet ti zhytem jetës. 

_Gazeta Shqip_

----------


## llukmani

me cilen veper ka marr çmimin nobel

----------


## amenti

> me cilen veper ka marr çmimin nobel


Me 'the black book'. Të merr malli të lexosht libra të shkruara me mjeshtëri - nuk has në gropa të painspiruara, narativin e ka të tejzhvilluar, dhe karakteret i ka të gdhendur mirë. Meriton 10-shën time. 

u bo mainstream dhe ky.

----------


## Dr Rieux

Cmimi Nobel nuk jepet per nje liber te caktuar, por per teresine e vepres se nje autori. Ne rastin e Pamukut dedikimi i rastit thote: "i cili ne kerkim te shpirtit mallengjyes te qytetit te tij ka zbuluar simbole te reja per perplasjen dhe gershetimin e kulturave". 

"Bora" me ka pelqyer per nga trajtimi qe i ben perplasjes duke e vene ne nje skene teatri dhe vezhguar nga te gjitha skutat e mundshme. Kam lexuar me pas ne nje perkthim te keq ne shqip dhe nje botim akoma me mizerabel "Une jam e kuqja" dhe nuk me ka pelqyer, mesatar ne rastin me te mire per shijen time.

Ne plan per te lexuar kam "Librin e zi" te permendur me siper. Shume shoke me shije te ngjajshme ma kane lavderuar shume.

----------


## [Perla]

*Në romanin e tij të ri "Muzeu i pafajësisë" Orhan Pamuku lartëson në qiell dashurinë dhe përshkruan rrugët e saj të dhimbshme. Nobelisti turk i shpalos lexuesit një panoramë madhështore të Stambollit të viteve 70-të.*
_

"Nëse një njeri në ëndërr do të shtegtonte nëpër parajsë dhe atij do t'i jepej një lule si dëshmi se ka qenë atje dhe ai këtë lule, kur të zgjohet nga gjumi, do ta gjente në dorën e tij - çka atëherë?"_ Samuel Taylor Coleridge, poet anglez


Në dashuri dallohen dy grupe meshkujsh: ata që me tërë qenien i përkushtohen një femre, duke e respektuar, në radhë të parë, pastaj duke e përjetuar harmoninë e epshit. Në grupin e dytë hyjnë meshkujt hamshorë, të cilët me siklet mëzator dashurinë e shikojnë si ushqim të shpejtë të McDonalds-it, si veprimtari mekanike, si kopulim mes krijesave pa ndjenja. Është e mundshme që meshkujt hamshorë të kenë më shumë sukses te femrat. Por a janë më të lumtur? Në vazhdim për këtë temë do të konsultohemi me Orhan Pamukun, shkrimtarin e madh turk, i cili në romanin e tij më të ri _"Muzeu i pafajësisë"_ me ton magjepsës të një fabulisti të larë me të gjitha ujërat e postmodernës skalit një përmendore për dashurinë dhe rrugët e saj të ndritura dhe të dhimbshme.


Personazhi kryesor në këtë vepër prej 565 faqeve është Kemal Basmaçi, një djalosh që rrjedh nga një familje e pasur e shtresës mondane të Stambollit. Fisi i tij është bërë i pasur me shitjen e prodhimeve të tekstilit, me veshje dhe mbulesa për shtretër. Rrëfimi fillon më 26 maj 1975, një ditë të cilën Kemali e cilëson si më të lumturën në jetën e tij. Ai është i fejuar me një vajzë të hijshme të Stambollit të quajtur Sibel. Për t'ia bërë qejfin asaj, ai futet në një dyqan dhe i blen një çantë dore. Këtu ndodh e papritura në jetën e Kemalit, pasi befasisht njihet me një vajzë të cilën ai do ta përcjellë deri në frymën e fundit të jetës. Fyzuni është pjesë e farefisit të largët të Kemalit. Edhe pse i fejuar, ai fillon një lidhje me Fyzunin 18-vjeçare dhe e josh atë të shkojë në Merhamet Apartmani, një banesë e prindërve të Kemalit.


_"Të dielën, më 26 maj 1975, gati një çerek para orës tre, ne shpëtuam nga faji dhe mëkati, nga pendimi dhe dënimi, dhe në botë u shfuqizuan ligjet e kohës dhe gravitacionit. I putha supet e Fyzunit të skuqura nga vapa dhe nga loja e dashurisë, depërtova në të dhe përçapja veshin e saj të majtë, me ç'rast u shkëput vathi i saj, i cili për një çast dukej sikur mbeti në ajër dhe pastaj ra poshtë."_


Stërgjyshja e Fyzunit është me origjinë nga Bosnja. Familja e vajzës është e varfër dhe ende në kërkim të identitetit në Stambollin e viteve 70-të, kur mbi këtë qytet përplaset një valë e madhe e modernitetit dhe zgjohet dëshira për imitimin e stilit perëndimor të jetës. Megjithatë, Fyzun përbuzej nga rrethi, sepse si 18-vjeçare kishte marrë pjesë në një spektakël bukurie. Lidhja me Kemalin 30-vjeçar merr fund pas festës së fejesës së këtij të fundit me Sibelin. Ceremonia pompoze, në të cilën me këmbënguljen e Kemalit merr pjesë edhe Fyzuni, mbahet në hotelin Hilton në Stamboll, ku gjatë tërë mbrëmjes qindra zonja të hiperstilizuara merren me përgojimin e njëra-tjetrës. Pas kësaj feste Fyzuni zhduket pa gjurmë. I humbur në rrëmujën e ndjenjave Kemali thjesht nuk di çfarë dëshiron: të fejuarën e tij nga një familje e fisme apo dashnoren e tij të varfër? Nuk bën fare punë as përpjekja e të fejuarës së tij, Sibelit, që Kemalin ta shërojë nga melankolia në një vilë verore në Bosfor. Dikur Sibeli vendos të prishë fejesën. Për Kemalin këtu fillon një udhëtim i gjatë.


Pas një viti kërkimi intensiv ai arrin ta gjejë të dashurën e tij, Fyzunin, e cila, ndërkohë, është martuar me një skenarist filmash. Që të dy jetojnë te prindërit e Fyzunit në lagjen Çukurxhuma. Në tetë vitet e ardhshme (ose 1593 mbrëmje) Kemali shkon katër herë në javë mysafir në familjen e Fyzunit - dhe tetë vjet me radhë vetëm e shikon femrën më të çmuar të tij, pa e puthur, pa e përkdhelur, pa e prekur. Madje Kemali fillon të shoqërohet me burrin e Fyzunit, themelon me të një firmë filmike dhe shumë kohë kalojnë duke shikuar filma në kinematë verore buzë Bosforit, kryesisht melodrama mbi vajza të reja e të dëshpëruara nga dashuria. Romani _"Muzeu i pafajësisë"_ është një rrëfim për përfytyrimet e ndryshme për moralin (p.sh. për apo kundër virgjinitetit?, për apo kundër emancipimit të femrës?, për apo kundër imitimit të stilit perëndimor të jetës?).


_"Në këtë qetësi qëndruam edhe pak të përqafuar dhe me shumë dëshirë do t'i kishim injoruar të gjitha hollësitë e neveritshme, të cilat nga antropologët shikohen dhe klasifikohen me qejf si rituale të shoqërive primitive, siç janë çarçafi i përgjakur, rrobet e shpërndara, të mësuarit me trupat tanë të zhveshur"._


Pas romanit _"Bora"_, i cili është një libër politik, _"Muzeu i pafajësisë"_ është pothuaj jopolitik. Derisa në Turqi në fund të viteve 70-të është në fuqi gjendja e jashtëzakonshme dhe grupe militante të së majtës dhe të së djathtës dridhin qytetet e vendit me shpërthime bombash, Kemali dhe shoqëria e tij nga shtresa e lartë festojnë, pijnë lumenj me raki, ushqehen në restorante të shtrenjta, defilojnë nëpër Stamboll me veturat e bukura të etërve dhe vizitojnë shtëpi publike. Gjendjen e rëndë politike Kemali as që e përmend, ai vetëm zemërohet për shkak të orës policore, e cila e detyron që më herët të kthehet në shtëpi nga vizita që rregullisht i bën Fyzunit dhe prindërve të saj. Ai tashmë ka vendosur që të dashurës së tij t'i hapë një muze, një muze të pafajësisë, si simbol i dashurisë së tyre të zjarrtë. Për këtë qëllim Kemali shndërrohet në një koleksionist maniak, duke mbledhur çdo gjësend që atij ia kujton Fyzunin. Vetëm gjatë vizitave në shtëpinë e prindërve të Fyzunit, pra gjatë tetë viteve, ai i merr me vete hiç më pak se 4213 bishta të cigareve, të cilët e dashura e tij i ka prekur me buzë, i ka prekur goja e bukur e Fyzunit. Nga kjo shtëpi Kemali do të vjedhë edhe qenë porcelani, të cilët qëndronin pranë televizorit, bileta kinemaje, shishe parfumi, vathë, zhetona telefoni, brekë etj. Mbi të gjitha Kemali në romanin e Orhan Pamukut është një figurë e gjallë, e ngjashme me Marselin nga libri "Në kërkim të kohës së humbur" (të Marcel Proust-it) dhe me Florentino Ariza, telegrafistin çmendurisht të dashuruar, nga romani "Dashuria në kohërat e kolerës" (të Gabriel Garcia Marquez).

_
"Të gjithë e dimë se fiqiri ynë në gjendje të dehur punon në dy rrafshe të ndryshme. Në njërin rrafsh më dukej se gjendem në një vend përtej kohës dhe hapësirës dhe unë e përqafoja Fyzunin. Në rrafshin e dytë ne ishim të mbledhur rreth një tavoline në Çukurxhuma dhe një zë i brendshëm më thoshte që nuk mund ta përqafoja Fyzunin pa u turpëruar keq."_


Në vitin 1984 Fyzuni, më në fund, ndahet nga burri dhe dëshiron të bëhet gruaja e Kemalit, me të cilin fejohet. Si nëna e Fyzunit ashtu edhe nëna e Kemalit njëzëri thonë se prej vitesh e kanë ditur se cili do të jetë epilogu i kësaj lidhjeje të çuditshme, i këtij tuneli tetëvjeçar në pritje të dashurisë. Në rrugë për në Paris Fyzuni kalon një natë me Kemalin në hotel dhe të nesërmen përplaset me veturë ndaj një druri. Ajo vdes, bashkëudhëtari i saj Kemali - mbijeton. Këtu e tutje ai viziton 5723 herë muze të ndryshme në mbarë botën me qëllim që të inspirohet për hapjen e "Muzeut të pafajësisë", në të cilin do të lartësohet kujtimi për Fyzunin dhe për dashurinë ndaj saj. Në faqet e fundit të romanit Kemali tregon se rrëfimin e tij e ka shkruar Orhan Pamuku - me porosi. Vetë Pamuku tregon se ka marrë pjesë në fejesën e Kemalit me Sibelin në hotelin Hilton dhe, më atë rast, kishte vallëzuar me Fyzunin. Heroi i romanit, Kemali, vdes në Milano më 12 prill 2007, në ditëlindjen e 50-të të Fyzunit, në moshën 62-vjeçare në Grand Hotel et de Milan në Via Manzoni, ku kishte shkuar për të vizituar muzeun "Bagatti Valsecchi" ("1. Muzetë nuk janë për t'i shikuar, por për t'i ndier dhe për t'i përjetuar; 2. Shpirti i atij që ndjen pasqyrohet nga koleksioni; 3. Një muze pa koleksion është thjesht një godinë për ekspozim"). Një ndër fjalët e fundit të Kemalit, derisa puthte një fotografi të Fyzunit të bërë para 34 vitesh, ishin: "Çdokush le ta dijë se unë kam jetuar një jetë të lumtur."

_
"Fyzuni e vërejti se tashmë kishte marrë udhën e vdekjes dhe me shikimin e saj të fundit përgjërues ajo la për të kuptuar se në të vërtet nuk dëshironte të vdiste dhe me çdo fije mbahej për jete. Meqë edhe unë mendoja se do vdisja, arrita që të fejuarës sime jetëplotë dhe të bukur, dashurisë së jetës sime, vetëm t'i buzëqesh, me vetëdijen e lumtur se bashkë me të po niseshim drejt një bote tjetër."_


Edhe pse Orhan Pamuku ngjarjen dhe dashurinë mes Kemalit dhe Fyzunit e prezanton si roman, pra si fiksion, në këtë vepër madhështore ka disa ngjashmëri me biografinë e shkrimtarit turk, i cili në vitin 2006 u shpërblye me çmimin Nobel për Letërsi. Në "Stambolli - Kujtime për një qytet" ai përshkruan një "vajzë me flokë të gjata, të shndritshme dhe ngjyrë gështenje, me sy të zinj" dhe "me buzë të kuqe si qershi". Pamuk nuk e tregon emrin e vërtetë të vajzës, por vetëm shkruan se në persisht ai do të thotë "Trëndafil i zi". Një ditë vajza i tregon atij se është me origjinë shqiptare dhe se këtë emër e kishte në kujtim të gjyshes së saj. Fyzuni i përngjan vajzës 17-vjeçare me prejardhje shqiptare, e cila, siç ka treguar vetë Pamuku, ka qenë dashnorja e tij e parë e cila i qëndronte model në atelie, para se prindërit e saj ta dërgonin në një internat në Zvicër, sepse frikësoheshin se ajo do martohej me një djalë të ri (me Orhan Pamukun), që merrej me pikturë - një zanat që, siç besonin ata, nuk ta siguron kafshatën e gojës. - Orhan Pamuku ka blerë në Stamboll një shtëpi dhe ashtu si figura e tij e romanit, sikur Kemali, dëshiron të hapë një muze të pafajësisë. Sipas autorit romani "Muzeu i pafajësisë" do të shërbejë si katalog për gjësendet e ekspozuara aty, të cilat i ka prekur Fyzuni. "Një roman nuk duhet të jetë i pikëllueshëm vetëm pse të tillë janë protagonistët e tij", është njëra nga porositë e Kemalit. Ai që e ka shkruar këtë roman, Orhan Pamuku, ka të drejtë! Mbetet, në fund, përgjigjja në pyetjen se cilit grup të dashnorëve i takoni: atyre që dashurohen me tërë qenien në një femër, pa hile dhe pa dashakeqësi, në emër të disa qëllimeve jo të përditshme apo i takoni grumbullit të hamshorëve me siklet mëzator? Nëse ndiqni shembullin e Kemalit nga "Muzeu i pafajësisë", i cili gati një dekadë vullnetarisht sakrifikohet për dashurinë e jetës së tij, atëherë përgjigjja tashmë është dhënë. Lexojeni këtë libër. Lexojeni!

_
(Për fat të keq tani për tani këtë roman mund ta lexojnë vetëm ata që dinë turqisht, gjermanisht ose serbisht. Nuk dihet kur do botohet në gjuhën shqipe. Në anglisht parashihet të publikohet në vjeshtë të këtij viti)._
_
Shekulli_

----------


## [Perla]

Vetëm dy ditë larg dhe letërsia do të ketë një tjetër Nobel në listën e saj. Ndërkohë, i fundit i shkrimtarëve që e meritoi këtë çmim, autori turk Orhan Pamuk prek sërish publikun shqiptar. *"Bora"*, romani i dytë në shqip ka vetëm pak ditë që është shpërndarë nëpër librari. Ndoshta një pjesë e mirë e lexuesit ende nuk e ka në duar, megjithatë lajmi i botimit pritet të pasohet nga impakti i pritur. Këtë herë, shtëpia botuese "Skanderbeg books" që ka edhe ekskluzivitetin e veprës së tij, e ka shpërndarë në të gjithë hapësirën mbarëshqiptare. Pas "Unë jam e kuqja", *Pamuk* prezantohet në tregun shqiptar me një tjetër vepër voluminoze. *"Bora"* është konsideruar si romani më i rëndësishëm i tij, ku lexuesi do të zhytet në një realitet që s'ndan shumë nga ai shqiptar. 

Romani është përkthyer nga Drita Çetaku Turdiu, po ajo që përktheu _"Unë jam e kuqja"_. "Duhen disa vepra që lexuesi të krijojë një ide më të gjerë mbi një autor dhe ky është një nga parimet tona botuese. Ne do të sjellim një pjesë të mirë në shqip të veprave të Nobelit 2006, *Orhan Pamuk* e për më tepër që lexuesi e ka mirëpritur", - shprehet Flutura Açka, drejtuese e "Skanderbeg books". 

Prezantimi për herë të parë i shkrimtarit turk në botën shqiptare me "Unë jam e kuqja", u shoqërua nga shtëpia botuese dhe me një ftesë që ai të ishte i pranishëm në promovimin e librave të tij. Nobeli ndryshoi tërësisht axhendën, dhe një mbërritje në Tiranë mbetet ende e shpresuar. 
"Jemi ende në përpjekje dhe mbajmë një korrespondencë personale me Pamuk. Por pas Nobelit, jo për snobizëm të tij, ai i takon një tjetër rrethi njerëzish dhe axhenda e ngjeshur i vështirëson gjërat. Megjithatë, ai mbetet njeriu modest dhe nga të paktët shkrimtarë të mëdhenj që është shumë i ndjeshëm ndaj lexuesit të vet", - thekson Açka. 
Kërkesës që librat e tij të përktheheshin në shqip, ai iu përgjigj me mjaft gatishmëri. E më vonë, kjo do të përligjej me lidhjet e hershme me Shqipërinë. Në kujtimet e hershme ai ruante dashurinë e parë me një vajzë me origjinë shqiptare, të cilën e bën personazh të romanit të fundit "Stambolli". Edhe pse jo një personazh i përvijuar qartë, ata që e njohin jetën e tij, kuptojnë fijet e dashurisë së parë.

*Romani*

Ambientet, personazhet, rrethi ku ata vërtiten, nëntekstet dhe kthesat e ngjarjeve flasin sikur të jetë një atmosferë tërësisht shqiptare. Lexuesi do të endet në faqet e romanit _"Bora"_, duke gjetur përkatësitë në realitet. Këtë herë, Orhan Pamuk flet shqip përmes personazhit Ka, një poet i njohur turk që jeton prej vitesh emigrant në Gjermani. Ai rrugëton për në verilindje të vendit dhe mbërrin në qytetin kufitar Kars, ku dimrat janë të acartë. Aty mëton të vëzhgojë zgjedhjet lokale dhe vetëvrasjet e vajzave të reja myslimane. 
Gjatë këtyre ditëve ai hyn nëpër çajtore, bare, shitore e vende ku do të takojë njerëz të shumtë. Në këtë tërësi marrëdhëniesh, mes të cilave edhe një dashuri e zjarrtë, e ngatërrojnë poetin dhe e vënë në pozita të dyshimta të identitetit të tij. "Këtë personazh mund ta vendosësh në Kolonjë, në Tiranë, ku të duash nëpër Shqipëri, dhe do të ndjesh të njëjtën trysni që ka pësuar Ka. 

Është një roman krejt i ndryshëm nga "Unë jam e kuqja". "Bora" ka një atmosferë krejt tjetër, dominon dialogu, ngjarja, mikroklima, por i bashkon filozofia e përbashkët. Ajo e bashkëjetesës së Perëndimit me Lindjen, e feve dhe e bindjeve të ndryshme politike", - thekson Açka. Në fakt pas marrjes së Nobelit, Pamuk ka qenë në qendër të shtypit botëror. Ai është një intelektual që ka integritet dhe, pavarësisht se i është larguar fatalisht politikës, fjala e tij ndikon në politikën globale. Megjithatë, Pamuk ecën sipas filozofisë së tij: "Unë jam fetar. Feja ime është arti i romanit". Sipas Açkës, "Impakti që ka pasur botimi i *Orhan Pamuk* ka qenë i ndryshëm nga nobelistët e tjerë. Për shumë arsye, ndoshta dhe historike, lexuesi shqiptar ka qenë i prirur për ta njohur këtë autor". 

Fakti që nga Kosova i kanë ardhur kërkesa nga librarë të tjerë, për Açkën tregon impaktin e menjëhershëm që ka pasur romani "Bora" te lexuesi shqiptar. Ndërkohë janë duke u përgatitur për botim disa libra të tjerë të shkrimtarit turk. Bëhet fjalë për "Baulja e babait" me lektura të tij, ku përfshihet edhe fjalimi në Nobel, romani "Kështjella e bardhë", të cilin Açka shpreson ta promovojë në panairin e librit, si dhe 2 romanet "Shtëpia e heshtjes" dhe "Jeta e re".

GSH

----------


## ABSOLUTE

keto dite ka dalur dhe libri i tij i fundit i perkthyer ne shqip, nga : "Skanderbeg books"

 perndryshe PAMUK eshte shkrimtar me intelegjence shuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuume te holle dhe romanet e tij lexohen me nje fryme.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## shigjeta

*TIRANË, ORHAN PAMUK MERR TITULLIN ’DR. HONORIS CAUSA’*

Orhan Pamuk, shkrimtari turk, fitues i Nobelit në vitin 2006 është nderuar sot me 17 Maj me titullin Doktor “Honoris Cauza” nga Universiteti i Tiranës. Pamuk ndodhet në Shqipëri për një vizitë. Gjatë marjes së cmimit, present në ceremoni ka qënë dhe Ministri I Arsimit, Myqerem Tafaj 

_PAMUK TAKON TOPI: NE FAJ SE NUK ERDHA ME PARE NE TIRANE_

Presidenti Bamir Topi ka qenë personaliteti I parë shqiptar I cili është takuar me nobelistin turk Pamuk.Në takimin e zhvilluar në presidencë, zoti Topi tha se "Vepra letrare e Orhan Pamuk shquhet për këndvështrimin shumë origjinal, nivelin e lartë artistik dhe guximin individual për të qenë influent në politikë dhe intelektualisht".Gjatë takimit, Kreu i shtetit shprehu kënaqësinë e veçantë për takimin me këtë shkrimtar të madh dhe vuri në dukje se vizita të kësaj natyre ilustrojnë jo vetëm marrëdhëniet miqësore mes dy vendeve e popujve, por dhe vlerësimin për kulturën dhe artin në tërësi si dhe për librin në veçanti. 
Shkrimtari i shquar Pamuk, duke u ndalur në përshtypjet e tij për Shqipërinë e shqiptarët, të reflektuara edhe në librin e tij më të fundit, ‘Stambolli’, vuri në dukje se "tashmë në moshën 58-vjeçare, ndihet disi në faj që nuk ka mundur të vizitojë dot vendin tonë më parë.
Në takim ishin të pranishëm Ambasadori turk në Tiranë, Hasan S. Asan dhe shkrimtarja e botuesja e "Skanderbeg Books", Flutura Açka, e cila bëri të mundur përkthimin dhe publikimin e veprave të shkrimtarit turk në Shqipëri.

_PAMUK NË TIRANË NOBELISTI PROMOVON ROMANIN "STAMBOLLI"_

Orhan Pamuk, nobelisti turk i 2006-ës viziton sot për herë të parë Shqipërinë. Një axhendë e pasur me takime e aktivitete të shumta, gjatë qëndrimit 2-ditor në vendin e shqiptarëve, me të cilët ka një lidhje të hershme, Pamuk do të jetë i pranishëm edhe në promovimin e romanit të tij më të ri “Stambolli”, një libër ku trajtohet, pikërisht kjo lidhje e tij me Shqipërinë.
Një roman me nota të thella biografike, ku rrëfehet dashuria e tij e parë, e cila ka qenë një shqiptare... “Milosao”, e përjavshmja letrare e "Gazeta Shqiptare" botoi dje ekskluzivisht, me lejen e botueses së “Scanderbeg Books” Flutura Açka, kapitullin ku Pamuk trajton mjeshtërisht këtë histori mbreslënëse.

_AXHENDA_ 

Në orën 19:00 në Sallën e Kuvendit të Shqipërisë ku do të zhvillohet “Mbrëmje me Orhan Pamuk”. Në prezantimin e veprës “Stambolli” do të jenë të ftuar të fushës së letrave, personalitete të kulturës, akademikë, përfaqësues të politikës, të medias, etj. në Sallën e Kuvendit të Shqipërisë.  Të martën nobelisti turk do të vizitojë qytetin e Beratit, ku në mesditë do të ketë një takim mirëseardhjeje nga personalitete të letrave, të kulturës, të politikës e të medias të këtij qyteti. Vizita e shkrimtarit në viset shqiptare do të mbyllet të mërkurën në mëngjes kur në orën 09.00 do të përcillet në aeroportin “Nënë Tereza” të Tiranës.

_KUSH ESHTE PAMUK_

Orhan Pamuk ka lindur në 7 qershor 1952 në Staboll në një familje të pasur. I ati ka qenë inxhinier. Ai studioi në Kolegjin Robert dhe më pas për arkitekturë në Universitetin Teknik të Stambollit dhe njëkohësisht të gazetarisë në Universitetin e Stambollit. Në vitin 1982 u martua me Aylin Turegen, me të cilën u divorcua më 2001. Ka një vajzë, Ruyan (1991). Në vitet 1985- 1988 u mor me kërkime pranë Universitetit të Kolumbias në Nju Jork dhe për një kohë të shkurtër në Universitetin e Iouas. Orhan Pamuk jeton në Stamboll. Përvojën e tij të një jete mes traditës osmane të familjes dhe përqasjen me stilin perëndimor të jetës, ai e ka përshkruar me tri gjeneratat në romanin e tij të parë “Xhevdet Beu dhe të bijtë” (1982) dhe më pas reflektimet e lëvizjeve shoqërore të kohës në romanin “Shtëpia e heshtjes” (1983). Popullariteti i tij ndërkombëtar nis me botimin e romanit “Kështjella e bardhë” (1985), roman historik për Stambollin e shekullit 17. Ky është libri i parë i botuar në gjuhën angleze. Më pas njohja e tij pason me botimin e romanit “Libri i zi” (1990), që provokoi debate në Turqi për shkak të referencave të tij sufiste. Mbi këtë libër është bazuar edhe filmi “Gizli Yuz” (1992). Romani “Jeta e re” (1994) që pason veprën e tij është një rrëfim mbi shpirtin mistik dhe reminishencat e kulturës popullore dhe miteve turke, përmes një të ashtuquajturi libër me një aftësi për të të ndryshuar jetën nëse e lexon. Në vitin 2000 Orhan Pamuk prezantohet me “Unë jam e kuqja”, ku siç shprehet ai, tema kryesore është raporti mes Lindjes dhe Perëndimit, mes përshkrimit nëpërmjet pikëpamjeve të ndryshme të artistëve të lidhura me këto kultura. Romani i tij “Bora” (2002) i vendos ngjarjet në kufirin lindor të Turqisë, në qytetit Kars, dikur kufiri mes perandorisë osmane dhe asaj ruse. Romani përshkruan konfliktet politike dhe fetare të turqve të sotëm përmes jetës së një shkrimtari të mërguar në Perëndim. Në vitin 2004 Pamuk boton “Stambolli: Kujtime dhe qyteti”, një portret i tij për qytetin e lindjes, i bazuar në melankolinë që sheh në jetën e njerëzve të këtij qyteti. Të gjithë veprat e Pamuk kanë gjurmë autobiografike.
Qysh në fëmijërinë e tij, Pamuk ka lexuar lehtësisht në gjuhët frënge, ruse dhe angleze. Orhan Pamuk është i pari autor musliman që doli në mbrojtje të hapur të Salman Ruzhdie. Po kështu Orhan Pamuk mbajti qëndrim edhe ndaj gjyqit kundër kolegut të tij Jashar Qemal në vitin 1995. Edhe vetë ai është përndjekur nga shteti i tij pas denoncimit që bëri në një intervistë të tij në Zvicër për vrasjen e 30 mijë kurdëve dhe një milion armenëve nga Turqia si dhe për “atmosferën tmerruese” të asaj kohe. Ai u quajt shpejt renegat i vendit të tij, gjë që i bën edhe sot shumë turq të mos e kenë shumë për zemër dhe ta pranojë me shumë vështirësi këtë fitore të Pamuk edhe si të tyren. Por presioni ndërkombëtar në mbrojtje të tij ka qenë shumë i madh. Orhan Pamuk është botuar në dhjetëra gjuhë të botës dhe vitet e fundit ka qenë në listën e autorëve më të shitur në Perëndim. Vepra e tij rreshtohet në rrëfimet postmoderniste dhe është krahasuar nga kritika me atë të Kafkës, Borhesit, Kalvinos dhe Markezit. 

_Milosao/Ballkanweb_

----------

